# Any rumors of a new Fire coming out?



## lilybean (Apr 10, 2012)

I finally wanna get one but they've been out so long I don't wanna buy one and then they come out with another one the next month. TIA.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No.

I wouldn't expect anything until the fall at the earliest. . . . generally if there are models with new/expanded features they like to release them for the Christmas shopping season.

There is a discount, currently, on the HD7. It's advertized prominently on the main page at Amazon -- use FIRE4MOM as a coupon code at check out (can't use one-click) and you get $20 off.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I read yesterday (don't have the source handy, but it was a tech blog) that Amazon is expected to have a 10-inch HD tablet in the Fall.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's two websites:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57582844-94/amazon-kindle-fire-to-go-10-inch/

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/05/10-inch-amazon-kindle-fire-tablet-rumored/

Betsy


----------



## paf2011 (Sep 15, 2011)

I think it'll come out at the end of the year. I love my Fire HD, the only thing missing is not being able to buy and download films from the Kindle Store. I would certainly upgrade if the next one includes that feature


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

paf2011 said:


> I think it'll come out at the end of the year. I love my Fire HD, the only thing missing is not being able to buy and download films from the Kindle Store. I would certainly upgrade if the next one includes that feature


I'm confused....you can buy and download; I have movies on my Fire that I bought...

Betsy


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Amazon just posted this on Facebook. It looks like a new version (I'm assuming with different specs, but I didn't look too carefully) is coming out 6/13 and is available for preorder.

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-HD/dp/B00960YR3Q/ref=tsm_1_fb_s_fire_mn9ba3


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think it's a new one. They are just making it available for purchase in other countries.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/kindle-fire-hd-kindle-fire-070100194.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agreed.

Though it appears to be a completely different page, when I compare it to the specs from the page where I purchased my HD7 they're basically the same. . .though some things are NOT listed in the link earlier -- Prime streaming, movies and TV, for example. And SO's are not an option, hence the higher starting price.

Here's the page with the current HD7: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008GGCAVM/ref=fs_ta


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree it's not a new one, just opened to overseas. Here's a link to Amazon's press release:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1823563&highlight=

In part, it says:


> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May. 23, 2013-- (NASDAQ:AMZN)-Today Amazon announced that Kindle Fire HD and Kindle Fire HD 8.9" are now available to customers in over 170 countries and territories around the world for pre-order through Amazon.com, giving customers access to millions of apps, games, books, audiobooks and magazines, including more than 300,000 books that are exclusive to the Kindle Store.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And a related story about the App Store:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1823568&highlight=



> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May. 23, 2013-- (NASDAQ:AMZN) - Amazon.com announced today that the Amazon Appstore is now available to millions of customers in nearly 200 countries, giving them access to apps and games from top brands like Disney and Electronic Arts, new releases including "Angry Birds Friends" and "Iron Man 3," all-time favorites like "Temple Run 2" and "Plants vs. Zombies," and indie titles like "The Room" and "Beach Buggy Blitz." Customers around the world can now buy apps and games directly from the Amazon Appstore on Macs, PCs or Android phones and tablets (including Kindle Fire). Amazon also announced that Kindle Fire will be available in over 170 new countries on June 13.


Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I seem to be signed up for the emails for each press release.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm confused....you can buy and download; I have movies on my Fire that I bought...
> 
> Betsy


I'm confused, too. I watched a movie on my Fire on my flight home from San Diego last year.


----------

